# Check for ear problems



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Guys who got dp very hard as tunnel vision, try to check your ears for problem, ear problem shit is really hardcore, many traditional doctors suspect that many people who suffer from dp might have ear problem like lebranthytis which gives anxiety, depression, out of body experience, vertigo, dizziness, check it yourself and also this 
http://www.audiologicaldiagnostics.com/labyrinthitis

or they might have csf leak.


----------



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi! Do you still experience dpdr? Did you get your ears checked out and found any problems?


----------

